# Fastboot Mode



## alm0614 (Sep 28, 2011)

Is fastboot mode just booting it while holding volume keys or what?

Trying to do p3's how to get back on upgrade path thing(http://www.mydroidworld.com/forums/droid-bionic-forum/9800-how-get-your-phone-back-upgrade-path.html) before flashing Liberty and just am not 100% sure what fastboot mode is


----------



## harajyuks (Oct 3, 2011)

alm0614 said:


> Is fastboot mode just booting it while holding volume keys or what?
> 
> Trying to do p3's how to get back on upgrade path thing(http://www.mydroidwo...grade-path.html) before flashing Liberty and just am not 100% sure what fastboot mode is


Hold Vol Down Key and press/hold/release the power button- thats the fastboot menu


----------



## alm0614 (Sep 28, 2011)

Perfect thank you!


----------

